# rerpaired lip



## Bottle tumbler (Mar 2, 2005)

fixed this lip chip on this blob top soda. 1st is before


----------



## Bottle tumbler (Mar 2, 2005)

after repair


----------



## woody (Mar 2, 2005)

WOW.....[:-]  That's really good!!!


----------



## kastoo (Mar 7, 2005)

so how did you do it and what did you use?


----------



## Bottle tumbler (Mar 7, 2005)

I use 2 things. one is called silputty, you mix the 2 ingredients and make a mold or dam to hold the hxtal inplace till it dries and then sand and buff or apply a thin layer of hxtal again.
 hxtal comes in 2 bottles mixed 1 to 3  and hardens like glass and can  be sanded and polished like glass never yellows. $50 for 1 oz.
 sillputty is a soft plat doe kind of stuff mix and mold, dries in 10 miniutes, links.
 silputty link
 http://www.vandykes.com/product/02210638/
 hxtal link
 http://www.hisglassworks.com/pages/hxtal.html
 it took me some time to get this working right.

 rick


----------



## Buttoner (Mar 10, 2005)

You did a great job!  I had the same product but have not used it yet cause I was not sure what to use as a dam to hold it in place. Also did not want to mess a good piece up.


----------



## Bottle tumbler (Mar 10, 2005)

the hxtal is very thin and take days to dry hard enough to work with. the silputty is great stuff also.  if you heat the hxtal for a few seconds it will harden faster, BUT you need to try it out a few times on a cheap piece. I spent 100.00 on trial and error. picture of a dam on the bottle to repair a chip,


----------



## Bottle tumbler (Mar 10, 2005)

also pictures of a 3000.00 bottle with a lip repair, the pen shows the location of the chip dead center, do not add color on small to medium chips. the color of the bottle should be taken on by the repair.


----------



## bearswede (Mar 11, 2005)

How about a full frontal of that 3 grand piece?


----------



## Bottle tumbler (Mar 12, 2005)

here it is.race & sheldons magic water proof boot polish open pontil. not mine. to bad.


----------



## bearswede (Mar 12, 2005)

She's a looker! Thanks for sharing...


----------



## Bottle tumbler (Apr 2, 2005)

it can hardly be seen under the black light. if you hold it on the light it has a slight glow.
 you can try any stuff you have to make a dam, but this stuff is very thin. I mix it by eye and it works fine, I also hold it over heat for a few seconds to just warm it a little then I stir it while it rest on a cold wet dish cloth. I mix mine in a big soup spoon, while stiring it on the cloth it will begin to thicken, I also make sure the piece I fixing is room temp or colder then the mix, it helps to set it up. and if it is thicker you can use your other stuff to make a dam. 

 rick


----------

